# Help me choose!



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

#3 - she's looking right into MY eyes, and I can see just how loving and beautiful she is!


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

Purple bow one. She look soft and sweet. I like #3 next.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

#3 and #6.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I love them all, but #2 and #6 are my favorites. They're like glamour shots!


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

#3 and #5.


----------



## Milo :) (Mar 10, 2013)

Joelly said:


> #3 and #5.


I agree. I love them all but these two I just can't take my eyes off! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dawnsohma (Jan 24, 2013)

i like the last one but i prefer pictures where there not looking directly at the camera. all of them are lovely tho the first ones are very cute i love the happy tongue out.


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

#3 and #6 get my vote!

What a cutie.


----------



## Lene (Jan 18, 2013)

I really love the last one...


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Number 6 love how sweet she looks in it and how soft her expression is


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

I like 6 

Rebecca


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Collage*

#5 and #6
...sigh...what a dilemma! Perhaps a collage would be a good christmas gift to yourself! HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## Everline (Mar 1, 2013)

They are all good, but I like 5 and 6 the best.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

they are all beuatiful but #3 would make a lovely potrait - shows he whole face and personality


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

#3 and #6. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*6* & *3* are my picks! But I say you need to do a collage. They all portray her loveliness so beautifully!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

#'s 3 and 5 are the ones I like best. What a little doll.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

I love picture #5. They are all wonderful though. I can see how it would be a hard choice.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I like 3, 5 and 6, but maybe 5 the best.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

I like 4 and 5


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Depends on what you want. My favorites are #3, #5 and #6. #3 is loud, direct and happy, but maybe not the best for a wall. #5 is calm and thoughtful plus her pink toenails add a lot. Those pink toenails are subtle and you don't see them at first. #6 she is giving us all a little smile, but there isn't as much going on to look at. It's a calm photo, though. 

Collage. LOL


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

I like #3 it reminds me of a child's school picture. :angel2:


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm in the 6 and 3 camp, but every one of them is charming. She is a beauty.


----------



## LauraRose (Dec 26, 2012)

I vote 6. 
& would like to see 5 in black n white. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

#3 would be my pick. They are all sweet.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Like this? 
number 5 by spindledreams, on Flickr


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

An embarrassment of riches to choose from. 3,5 and 6 are my favorites. 3 really shows her personality so I am leaning that way but now that I see the black and white (great idea by the way) I am even more confused. The happy news is there is no bad pick. Hmm maybe 5 is my favorite????


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanx Everybody! 3, 5, & 6 seem to be the front runners!

Spindledreams...I was playing with blk&wht on my printer I LOVE IT! You did the same one I did!

And thanks everybody for the collage idea! What great creative minds we have here!!!!

Maybe I'll buy one of those multi-picture frames!........X2 Hahahaha!
Actually, I thought of dedicating a whole wall for pictures of just her.....but I was worried my G-Kids would get Jealous LOL!:hurt:


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

#3 really jumped out at me. I love her 'Let's go!' expression. She is a beautiful little lady. 

I LOVE the collage idea.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Number five - I love the happy face ones too, but there is something about the wistful look in the fifth one that I could look at forever. Perfect to have up on the wall!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

She is the cutest little thing! They are all great, but #5 gets my vote. I'm a interior designer, does that give me extra credit...lol


----------



## cortysparks (Mar 11, 2013)

They are all adorable but I really like #3 and #6 the most. 3 has more of a fun playful look and 6 has a soft sweet look. Either one would be great!


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

#6 would be my first choice. #3 would be second.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm sorry I'm NO help! They are ALL soooooo cute!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

chagall's mom said:


> *6* & *3* are my picks! But i say you need to do a collage. They all portray her loveliness so beautifully!


awesome idea!


----------



## Zmyjka (Sep 16, 2012)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Hi PF Family!,
> Today I went looking thru all of Molly's photos that I have taken lately to find just the right one to enlarge and hang on my 'Family Wall'....I've narrowed it down to these...
> WHICH ONE??? HELP ME CHOOSE!
> I want one that shows how pretty her face is!(to me  LOL!)


For me is best the last one


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm curious so which one did you end up choosing? I just brought a canvas of Gucci and Miu Miu. I should have came here to get opinions. I'm not sure I chose the best one for Miu Miu. She looks kinda mean in the one I chose. Wished I was as smart as you and came here to ask. lol:banghead::banghead:


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

I love #5, the expression in her eyes is beautiful. Next would be #6.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Well Gang, 3 & 6 tied! So I enlarged both of them to 8x10 and hung one on my wall and one in my bedroom.......then I took #5 in black & white and put it on my livingrm side table!
#6 I thought was more 'portrait' so it went on the 'family' wall while #3 was 'playful' and I love waking up & seeing it !(it makes me smile!)

THANX EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I'll be by for my guided tour of Molly's portrait gallery real soon! Should I purchase my tickets in advance? All kidding aside, great selections and a _wonderful _way to decorate your home, you simply cannot have enough lovely poodle art about the place. Maybe you could video a virtual tour for us? Meanwhile, enjoy Molly's lovely photographs.


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

Wow .. she's simply gorgeous! Love the last picture the best.


----------



## remster (Sep 21, 2012)

It's hard to choose between #3 and #5, and #6. If I had to pick one, I might say 6 because it's just framed so nicely. But I say why not just put a whole wall of poodle pictures up so you don't have to choose?


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

I like #3. Captures her personality, I think. They're all good, she is very photogenic!


----------

